
My New Meditation App Makes Me Feel SO Much Better Than You - smacktoward
https://www.mcsweeneys.net/articles/my-new-meditation-app-makes-me-feel-so-much-better-than-you
======
chewz
Good laugh at instant karma apps and 10-minutes a day meditators.

